# OJ's in cuffs.



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wonder if he will be let out on bail. He was found guilty of all counts but his lawyers are going to appeal.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

i hope he gets life.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Now I bet this is something we can all agree on!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How sweet it is! I have been reading the book he wrote that the Goldman family got the rights to and it is disturbing on every level.....the guy is a liar and a murderer. I hope they lock him up and throw away the key.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vicki, I read the book too. Interesting, huh? This last week his agent was on Dr Phil with the Goldman's and apologized to them for helping OJ all these years. This is, of course, after he just wrote a book on the matter, haha. $$$$
There is a God!!!, lol. (Not that I have ever doubted that).


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I saw that episode too. He said he went in to the whole thing thinking he was guilty and afterwards, he's convinced of it. I know the families of the victims must be pleased with this outcome.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He certainly deserves everything he gets and then some. I just feel so bad for his kids.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Michele. His poor kids sure were innocent pawns. I wonder if they still think he is innocent.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mellowbo-I thought the exact same thing, "There is a God!" The man belongs in prison and should have been there years ago! I can't stand to look at him, I'll never forget the smug look on his face when he was found not guilty of the murders.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, sweet justice. I guess what happens in Vegas does stay in Vegas, lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Awww, sweet justice. I guess what happens in Vegas does stay in Vegas, lol


Here's hoping!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe there really is a Santa Claus ... No more running through the airports for OJ !!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just read today that the day he got his "guilty" verdict was exactly 13 years to THE DAY that he got aquited for the murders. Very interesting!!

Nothing made me happier than when I heard that he could spend the rest of his life in jail for this conviction. Lets hope that the appeals are unfounded and he stays behind bars. Not that I really want to have to pay tax dollars to take care of him for the rest of his miserable life, but it is worth knowing he would be confined and probably very unhappy!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I will never forget the look on one of his lawyers face that was standing right in front of O.J. the day long ago when they said not guilty...he looked shocked like "I don't believe I heard right". What do I think about the Vegas deal?? YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, wasn't his lawyers face a riot?? 
One thing I just could never figure out. When the police gathered a sample of blood from the crime scene, and OJ was still in Chicago at that time, how did his blood get mixed in with Nicole and Ron's? Do you think they snuck into his house the day before the murder and quietly, c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y, poked his arm and waited for the crime to happen? If you don't all know me by now, I should tell you that I am very sarcastic. LOL
Carole


----------

